# Selly Oak Hospital & Mortuary May '15



## mookster (May 31, 2015)

After what seems like forever without an explore (in reality it's only been 3 weeks) I finally got let loose on the abandonments again!

By 9.30am myself and OverArch had racked up a trio of fails in quick succession so it looked to all intents and purposes like today was heading down the toilet. Heading to Selly Oaks was rather glum, it was grey and raining and not very nice but after some dumb luck and bumping into a trio of other explorers the five of us located an access point which proved utterly undignified for nearly all of us, especially me as per usual. We went our separate ways once inside and only bumped into each other a couple more times, the place is huge and keeps going on and on and on. If you guys (and girl) are reading this, thanks for the company 

And the extra special icing on the cake was managing to get into the mortuary, after spotting a pair of other explorers attempting to access it we realised what we had to do to get in, to say it's slightly sketchy is an understatement but all five of us were in after a bit of lateral thinking and more dumb luck. Definitely the nicest mortuary I've seen and with some lovely decayed laboratories on the upper floor as well.

Over four hours later we made it back to the car, pleased that the day hadn't been a total appalling failure.

It's been a while since I explored any site of this size let alone a hospital of this size and despite it's largely modernised appearance I rather enjoyed it.


























































































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157653758432252 ​


----------



## krela (May 31, 2015)

Not my thing subject wise, but great photos as always!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 31, 2015)

Nice to see this place again  Wonder what happened to the boy hoist in the morgue?


----------



## Urbex gods (May 31, 2015)

Hey guys, it's the trio from earlier (the girl) haha other wise known as Alex, was a great explore and thanks for your company. Was a busy one today for explorers but glad we finally managed to fit it in. Which way did you guys walk round to leave, did you notice the security sat it the portacaban by the bus, haha we did have to laugh. Hope to catch up again some time, it goes to prove not all urbexers are stuck up and it would be could to do some more with you guys. X


----------



## LiL JoE (UD) (May 31, 2015)

Haha was awesome day and good bumping into you guysbegging was funny cheers


----------



## mookster (May 31, 2015)

Urbex gods said:


> Hey guys, it's the trio from earlier (the girl) haha other wise known as Alex, was a great explore and thanks for your company. Was a busy one today for explorers but glad we finally managed to fit it in. Which way did you guys walk round to leave, did you notice the security sat it the portacaban by the bus, haha we did have to laugh. Hope to catch up again some time, it goes to prove not all urbexers are stuck up and it would be could to do some more with you guys. X





urbexdevils2 said:


> Haha was awesome day and good bumping into you guysbegging was funny cheers



Great day, glad everyone got in and out safely! We went out the way we'd came in pretty much, we actually walked the wrong way almost right up to the bus at one point, the security must have been deaf as well as blind...

Was really nice to bump into some fellow explorers, it's not often it happens to me at least!


----------



## Urbex gods (May 31, 2015)

It was a fantastic explore and yes your right, the security was useless lol or he knew that we we wasn't there to cause trouble because the chances are we had been there for 7 so he must have seen us lol, x


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice one everyone, the place looks epic! 
Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing! 

Urbexgods & Urbexdevils: Now that you've joined up you might as well share your pics too...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 1, 2015)

Excellent report and shots.


----------



## retwist (Jun 1, 2015)

ooooo!!! im going to have a gander myself


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 1, 2015)

Yet another UrbexDevil here haha! Making us sound like ants everywhere now 

Great pictures though mate, awesome to meet you both as well. Not often you bump into a bunch of urbexers who are happy to help each other out  I may be slightly bitter now as your pictures are miles better than mine haha! I can never be bothered to bring my tripod in with me so just end up pointing and snapping away instead, plus I really must invest in a wide angle lens.

Totally agree with you on the entry, somewhat undignified to say the least but it did the trick! Was more concerned about landing on my head the other side than anything else.

My pictures will be up later tonight, may well post a few of our reports on here


----------



## krela (Jun 1, 2015)

Welcome Devils and gods, could get confusing!


----------



## urbexdevil (Jun 1, 2015)

krela said:


> Welcome Devils and gods, could get confusing!



Wait until there is a devil god! That could throw a spanner in the works haha! 

Valid point though


----------



## retwist (Jun 1, 2015)

Did you guys notice the old peoples home opposite ? Went down today to try and scope the selly hospital out and found another shut down old people home opposite


----------



## Potter (Jun 1, 2015)

Totally superb


----------



## cunningplan (Jun 1, 2015)

Brilliant set, thanks


----------



## smiler (Jun 2, 2015)

urbexdevil said:


> Wait until there is a devil god! That could throw a spanner in the works haha!
> 
> Valid point though


Krela wasn't making a point he was extracting the urine, you'll get used to us, and you are indeed all welcome along.
Looks like you made made a good impression Mook, I enjoyed your post as always, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jun 2, 2015)

I love this post! Great pictures!


----------



## luminojane (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, new to this forum , great to join you, thanks for these great photos, love anything to do with orphanages, asylums, hospitals and mortuaries.


----------

